# David Blaine & Cris Angel!



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

I knew these these guys were big phonies. I was wondering how they did all this levitation crap without any camera tricks and wires and stuff. Turns out that they use wires and camera tricks all the time.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Where'd you find that out from?


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

A Quick Note About David Blaine As mentioned above, David Blaine is not the originator of this illusion. He has made the illusion popular, once again, with his recent television special, "David Blaine: Street Magic." The unfortunate reality is, however, that we never really get to see Blaine performing the Balducci Levitation. We watch several times as Blaine performs it for others, but we never get to see it for ourselves.

For the television special, Blaine performed the Balducci levitation in front of several different groups of people, and the camera was there to catch their reaction. The method he used for this is the Balducci method, described below. While videotaping these various performances, the producers keyed in on the audience members with the most visual reaction. After the Balducci levitation, the producers of the show had these same people stand by for another taping of the illusion - this time the camera would shoot from behind the audience members to get a
clear view of Blaine in action. The audience members were told that this second performance was to show them how magicians could use wires to levitate. And this is exactly what happened. A small harness and rig (just out of camera view) was set up and Blaine performed a standard wire-suspension.

What Blaine did was a camera trick - known as a post-production edit. The audience at home watched the second (wire suspension) levitation performance, with the audience reaction of the real levitation edited in. It was said, in the television special, that no strings or wires were used to perform Blaine's levitation. This is true, no wires or strings are required. Unfortunately, we never got to see Blaine's real levitation - we saw a wire-suspension.

Other than a few camera edits, Blaine did a wonderful job with his first television special. This is one magic special worth owning on videotape.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.magiclearn.50megs.com/photo2.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Ever notice how they only hover in the same place? Truly somebody with the ability to levitate would move about. Apparently, they place magnetic implants in their shoes and under the surfaces that they hover upon. That's what I've read, anyway.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Dawn said:


> Ever notice how they only hover in the same place? Truly somebody with the ability to levitate would move about. Apparently, they place magnetic implants in their shoes and under the surfaces that they hover upon. That's what I've read, anyway.


True true!!!

When they say they dont use camera tricks, or strangers for assistance, its all a lie!


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I feel cheated.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

You guys beat me to the post. I was thinking about posting something about Chris Angel after seeing his show last Sunday night. The whole way through the show I was thinking what a load of crap and how may people would be suckered into believing that levitation is possible.

Yeah right, never met the people he performed the illusion in front of. What bullsh*t. I kept my focus on the volunteers, err actors, to see how good they where at passing as innocent bystanders. I must admit they were pretty convincing, but how deceitful. And I squirm when hear the word 'energy' in these shows. The pathetic dialogue about how you need to tap into this energy to reach the pinnacle of your human potential. Remember we all have access to this energy and once tamed even us mere mortals could levitate. :roll:

After the show I hit the net and landed on a few forums about this guy. Some people were so dead set on how his stuff is not phoney. The mind boggles. They talked about kundulini energy, charkas, yogi states etc. Fortunately most commented on how this guy is charlatan and spoke about staged actors and CGI. Apparently you can purchase the secret on how to perform your own levitation illusion and it will only set you back a mere $3k. They also spoke about David Blaine who I don't know anything about.

I bet you that if this guy was fully exposed there would still be people out there that would swear blind that this bloke is genuine.

I tell you something, I wouldn't mind having the guys physique...he is pretty buffed.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i knew it was fake. but not because of the bellalegosi yaya method, because they tend to levatate higher than a tippy toe. if you watch their bodies instead of their feet you can see that they are being lifted by something and not levatating on their own. like if you pick up a kid by their armpits their bodies sort of slump down in the same manner. my guess would be harnesses or sommat.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

bellalegosi yaya

:?:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Milan said:


> bellalegosi yaya
> 
> :?:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/70.html

see.. hes not doing the bellalegosi yaya.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

This crap was on last night..., started watching it and had to switch channels after five minutes. Just knowing how phony that guy is made me ill. Never watching it again.


----------

